# Intex Soundcard



## vutonium (Jan 31, 2011)

I bought an intex sound card ESS ES1938 chipset and the box says that the soundcard is 4channel and even the store guy said its a 4channel soundcard. But the thing is, I am unable to find an option to enable the 4channel mode. Now in the Realtek ob-board sound that my other PC, there's the sound effect manager where I can change modes as well as test the speakers. But the CD Intex provided has got just the driver. This is a basic driver to get the soundcard working and no option anywhere to change modes. 

Operating system: Windows 7 Ultimate
Mboard: Intel 945G Express chipset
Processor: Intel Pentium D 3.4Ghz
Ram 1.5GB DDR2
all this in a HP branded desktop


----------



## topgear (Feb 1, 2011)

i think you can't do much about this. 

These cheap 4 channel sound card has some ages old creative chipset for which there's no driver update available anymore.

Your only option is use windows Sound and Audio devices properties - access it from control panel.

Click on the Advanced under Speaker Settings > Under Speaker Setup choose the kind you speaker setup you have.


----------



## vutonium (Feb 1, 2011)

Yes its age old I know. But I wanted the cheapest solution.
And the sounds and audio devices doesn't have the same name or the speaker setting page in windows 7.
I still couldn't find the mixer app.


----------



## topgear (Feb 2, 2011)

^^ Here you go :
Windows 7 Sound Scheme | How to Choose or Modify the Sound Settings?

Look at this section :

*To modify Windows 7 sound scheme and speakers settings*


----------



## vutonium (Feb 2, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ Here you go :
> Windows 7 Sound Scheme | How to Choose or Modify the Sound Settings?
> 
> Look at this section :
> ...



Sir the page you specfied talks about level adjustment and the System Sounds scheme. Not 5.1 mode selection.


----------



## topgear (Feb 3, 2011)

I referred to that page so that you can get an idea how to access sound and audio settings in win 7 - search carefully and I'm sure you will must find speaker setup settings.

BTW, I don't think you will be able to run a 5.1 channel sound system with a 4 channel sound card.


----------



## vutonium (Feb 3, 2011)

I've been using PCs for the last 9 years now. I know how to access the sound settings from the control panel. But the page where we select speaker type as we used to in winXP is nowhere to be seen in Windows 7.


----------



## topgear (Feb 4, 2011)

^^ ok - now I understood what you are talking about

BTW, here's another link and see if this helps :

How to setup your Speakers in Vista or 7 | eHow.com


----------



## vutonium (Feb 5, 2011)

Finally found a solution. Used a C-media driver from intex website that had an audio config app that worked for this soundcard too.


----------



## topgear (Feb 6, 2011)

So you sound card has C-Media chipset.

BTW, glad to know that you've fixed the issue.


----------



## vutonium (Feb 6, 2011)

No. the sound card is anESS 1938 chipset. It has the driver for the same. Only the application[ jsut like realtek sound effect manager] that I found with the Cmedia card worked for mine too.


----------



## topgear (Feb 7, 2011)

Ok - I got it - you only used the control sound manager type from C-Media and use the sound card's own driver.

Anyway, thanks for posting the details - enjoy some great time with quality audio and songs.


----------



## sandy_live1 (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi can you please provide step by step info or can you please post C Media link and how to install,


i am facing same issue i have Windows 7 Professional 64 bit machine.


please please please reply


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 23, 2012)

^^ 1. Don't bump in odl threads. Create new thread for yourself.
2. C-Media driver? Google!


----------



## topgear (Jul 23, 2012)

@ *sandy_live1* - welcome to TDF !

and do create a new thread for the issue you are facing.


----------

